# Get Bit Outdoors - 4th of July Sale - 25% Off & Free Shipping!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

We love our country and we are forever great full for the freedom that we know isn't free. 

Lets celebrate with Huge Savings on Liberty Blanks, Rainshadow Blanks, Alps Guides, Alps Reel Seats, Winn Grips, and More! 

Click below to see and save! Free Shipping on orders over $95!! 

https://myemail.constantcontact.com...rks--.html?soid=1118462936687&aid=k7Yf9n9xQu4


Be Safe and have a wonderful 4th of July!! Fish, Fireworks, & Freedom!! 

Blessings - Capt. Kevin Brotz & Get Bit Family.


----------

